# New Lyndeborough Flask. (base marked)



## NHkeith (Sep 4, 2013)

I got this flask this past weekend. Its a Base marked (L.G. Co.) Pint flask in Aqua. Most of the base marked Flasks come in Amber. 

 I now have 6 total (base Marked). 1 1/2 pint (amber), 2 pint (amber), 2 quart (amber), and 1 pint (aqua). And the base from a pint that was dug at the factory site.


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice looking flask, color is great...


----------



## botlguy (Sep 4, 2013)

It is a nice looking flask, which glass house is it from?


----------



## NHkeith (Sep 4, 2013)

Lyndeborough Glass Company Lyndeborough NH (Lyndeboro) 

 Here is an article you can read about them. They were in business from 1866/7 -1888 (ish)
http://www.mohawkvalleybottleclub.com/ArchiveArticles/PDF_Articles/LynderboroughGlassCompany.pdf


 Some of the Stoddard molds were also used at LG Co after Stoddard went out of business. 
 Example is the PATENT flask: (Lyndeborough)





 PATENT flask: (Stoddard)





 There is also Lindell glass factory That used a LG CO as a base mark. (Wax sealer jars)





 The LG CO goes from left to right on Lyndell bottles. 


 while Lyndeborough goes either in a circle  or LG on one side and CO on the other.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 4, 2013)

That's good stuff right there, always like to add knowledge to this old brain as the older stuff leaks out and gets lost. Nature hates a vacuum you know.   [8D]


----------



## deenodean (Sep 4, 2013)

If I found this flask in Nova Scotia it would be in my mind a highly sought after Lamont Glass Co  ( LG Co. ) Trenton N.S. Lamont Glass signed very few of their bottles. LG Co can also stand for Liberty Glass Company, Sapulpa, Oklahoma (1918-c.1995), mark used c.1924-c.1936. 
 Congratz on the nice flask. [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## NHkeith (Sep 4, 2013)

I got these flasks (all except 2) from 2-3 guys who are hardcore Lyndeborough diggers/collectors. I live less then 10 miles from the site of where the factory sat.  I know a few of the guys have been digging lyndeborough and NH glass house sites for years and years.  

 That being said,  with lyndeborough like the NS glass factory, they didn't mark many of their bottles at all.

 There is a real good article in the    

  Antique Bottle & Glass Collector Magazine from the October, 2011 issue 


 These pictures/facebook page are part of the article:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.388205031230603.99798.335270039857436&type=1

 earlyglass who posts on this site wrote this article.


----------

